# 25 reasons that Obama is Muslim



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

How fast we forget. I have little to no faith in the average American voter. How many even know of Pastor Wright? Watching tv one night a sixth grade teacher thought it was France that bombed Pearl Harbor. She couldn't identify pictures of any of our leaders. Then we wonder what happened. Is there any question?



> 25) Obama changed the primary mission of NASA from space exploration to Muslim outreach...seriously.
> 
> 24) Obama refuses to treat foreign terrorists as enemies at war with this country, and insists instead on treating them as mere common criminals with the constitutional rights of American citizens.
> 
> ...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Reading that made my Saturday morning.


----------

